# Avatar/Pics/Attachments not showing...



## btt (Mar 28, 2007)

I use Mozilla Firefox as my web browser and I am having problems with any type of pics showing up. It used to work fine, now the forum is red and no pics anywhere. 

I open rollitup.org in IE and it works fine. 

Anything I can do to fix it on my end?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

yes, use ie. jk

i don't know jack. i do use IE though. i keep hearing firefox. should i try it? got a link to download?


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 28, 2007)

Try going into the properties and cleaning out your cookies...
I have mine set up to where it auto deletes the cookies as soon as mozilla is closed... Let us know it that helps... Peace


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 28, 2007)

Fdd... Google Mozilla... Its a free download and its a hell of alot more secure... Peace


----------



## btt (Mar 28, 2007)

I cleared the cookies, but still no luck.

I'd hate to have to use IE, I'm just soo used to Firefox. Plus I love them tabs!


----------



## mogie (Mar 28, 2007)

And I am a big Mozilla fan. I would hate to have to use IE. I am just a spoiled brat!


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm, thats weird... I figured that woulda helped. ok in the options... Under content there is a box that should be clicked saying load images... Is it checked?


----------



## btt (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes it is checked. I don't even have a new thread/reply buttons. OR any buttons in the reply box. (bold/italic/image)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

you've been hacked.

checking on mozilla thanks.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats weird shit there...
Mozilla is suppose to be more secure too... Let me know what ya find fdd


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 28, 2007)

I use opera, and I love it.
Peace


----------



## smkpt (Mar 28, 2007)

i use to have the same problem then one day everything was just working, i dont what happened but i like it


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 28, 2007)

do you see any other images ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

i see big monsters.


----------



## btt (Mar 29, 2007)

No images what so ever. No ads or anything. The whole reply box is blank. I did not change anything. Comp has been restarted and what not. Guess I'll have to use IE....


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 29, 2007)

I had the same problem you must have ad block extension installed of some sort, just add rollitup to your safe list.


----------



## btt (Mar 31, 2007)

Working now. Somehow rollitup.org was on block for images. Wierd. All is well now.


----------



## closet.cult (Apr 30, 2007)

i am trying to use a .gif for my avatar but it won't run. it just shows up like a .jpg... 

width 180 pixels
hieght 85 pixels
96 dpi resolution
32 kbs size

any know a reason it wont play?

...hmmm i think i'm over the 160 px size limit. i need to fiquar out how to resize a gif file. hmmmm


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds like FF is using a seperate style sheet do you have web developer installed ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2007)

got my firefox. had it for awhile now. no problems. thanks everyone.

load your .gif thru photobucket. that's how i get mine to work.


----------

